# Y así les va



## Laos

Hola a todos

¿os ocurre una forma bonita para decir eso del título en italiano?

Aquí va la frase entera:

Los partidos políticos buscan más la lealtad que la inteligencia, *y así les va. *

Muchas gracias


----------



## Neuromante

Laos said:


> Hola a todos
> 
> ¿Se os ocurre una forma bonita para decir eso del título en italiano?
> 
> Aquí va la frase entera:
> 
> Los partidos políticos buscan más la lealtad que la inteligencia, *y así les va. *
> 
> Muchas gracias


 
Te hago una corrección aunque no soy partidario de llenar los hilos que al final acaban todos corrigiendose entre si y olvidados del tema. Sin ese "SE" tu pregunta en italiano empezaría "Vi capita...?"

Contestando a la duda y viendo que eres italiano:

E così gli va

E così stanno

Pero la primera creo que será más correcta.
Ese gli es pronombre de tercera persona masculino plural. Creo que la forma es la correcta, si me equivoco corrígeme


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante, pero en español, "y así les va" es plural (les), porque justamente se refiere a "los partidos pólitico", y por lo tanto no sé, en italiano "e cosí gli va" no me suena muy bien. Debería ser al plural también en italiano, no?


----------



## Laos

Neuromante said:


> Te hago una corrección aunque no soy partidario de llenar los hilos que al final acaban todos corrigiendose entre si y olvidados del tema. Sin ese "SE" tu pregunta en italiano empezaría "Vi capita...?"
> 
> Contestando a la duda y viendo que eres italiano:
> 
> E così gli va
> 
> E così stanno
> 
> Pero la primera creo que será más correcta.
> Ese gli es pronombre de tercera persona masculino plural. Creo que la forma es la correcta, si me equivoco corrígeme



Primero, gracias por tu respuesta y por corregir lo de "os ocurre" que en efecto suena fatal ahí.

Sí, exactamente, en italiano, sin "SE" sería "Vi capita", perfecto.

Por lo del pronombre de

E così gli va

la forma más correcta sería "loro" (puesto detrás del verbo) per en el habla esta forma ya se utiliza muy poco.

Por ejemplo:
No quiero decirles que no me gusta...
Yo, hablando, diría: "Non mi va di dirgli che..."
Pero en la forma escrita, lo correcto sería más bien: "Non mi va di dire loro che...".

Con respecto a la traducción de "y así les va"
no suena en italiano decir "e cos¡ gli va" en esta frase, mira a ver:

I partiti politici richiedono più lealtà che intelligenza, e così gli va.

Desgraciadamente aquí eso non tiene mucho sentido (perdona si lo digo así de directo, es sólo para poder progresar con el tema), no se entendería en italiano.

También, "gli va" en italiano (sin añadir un adverbio como "bene", "male"), significa "le/les apetece".

Por lo que se refiere a: e così stanno

Per caso intendi dire: "così stanno le cose"?

En tu opinión, sería correcto traducir con:


I partiti politici richiedono più lealtà che intelligenza, è così che funziona/le cose stanno così.

Muchas gracias Neuromante y perdona si me he esplayado demasiado.
Ciao


----------



## irene.acler

Exactamente, Laos, yo creo que "le cose stanno così" es correcto (aunque vamos a esperar a Neuromante que es nativo!!).


----------



## Laos

irene.acler said:


> Exactamente, Laos, yo creo que "le cose stanno così" es correcto (aunque vamos a esperar a Neuromante que es nativo!!).



Benissimo, grazie mille anche a te Irene.
Vediamo cosa dice Neuromante.
Buona serata intanto.


----------



## Neuromante

Antes que nada Laos te agradezco lo directo de tu texto, lo prefiero mil veces a los paños calientes. Comprendo que muchos tengan miedo a parecer demasiados duros por confusión entre dos lenguas, pero a veces parecemos embajadores sorteando materias delicadas entre paises. Ojala todos fueran como tú.

Y ahora me toca explicarme a mi

La opción que proponen no funciona, tiene un significado completamente distinto, por lo que supongo que no han entendido lo que quiere decir el original español.


"Diserto" un poco sobre mi famoso "Gli", que seguramente confundí con otro. Los dos me corrigen su significado y visto que el italiano en este aspecto es muchisimo más complicado que el español y que la explicación que me dan no se ajusta al que yo creía usar; les digo que pronombre creía estar poniendo.

Me refería a la forma del grupo (En italiano) Me, Te,... la que corresponde al español Mi, Ti,... Ese pronombre en español es reflexivo Un ejemplo en las dos lenguas ¿Como te va? ¿Come ti va? Creo que está claro.
Cambiando a la segunda persona del singular la frase de la duda quedaría

Y así le va  E cosi li va

Es una forma despectiva o irónica de decir que los partidos políticos van mal por que no les interesa que sus miembros demuestren inteligencia sino solo lealtad (Se supone que a las consignas del partido) Si estuviera entre signos de exclamacion sería más irónico sin los signos implica un cierto desprecio

La explicación vale también para la propuesta de ustedes sobre È così che funziona

Espero haber sido claro. Y te repito Laos que prefiero que seamos directos a estar un montón de tiempo sin llegar a nada.


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias por tu explicación, Neuromante, ya que me interesa a mí también este tema. 
Entonces yo creo que las propuestas de Laos quedan bien. O a lo mejor se podría decir también algo como "e così gli garba", "e così gli va a genio", aunque el uso de "gli" no sé si es efectivamente en línea con la forma plural (los partidos).


----------



## Neuromante

Irene no sabría decirte, porque no conosco esos términos en italiano. Piensa que la exclamación "Y así les va" tiene o un matiz despectivo o funesto, según el caso; pero siempre negativo. Incluso si se usara explicando el exito de una persona, carece completamente de cualidad alegre.

En la frase de la traducción implica que los partidos políticos van fatal en todo, que no levantan cabeza y achaca la causa a esa preferencia de lealtad antes que inteligencia


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, ahora entiendo. Pero como dices que "y así les va" tiene un matiz despectivo, entonces quizás en italiano se debería buscar otra expresión más negativa, pienso yo.


----------



## claudine2006

Neuromante said:


> Irene no sabría decirte, porque no conozco esos términos en italiano. Piensa que la exclamación "Y así les va" tiene o un matiz despectivo o funesto, según el caso; pero siempre negativo. Incluso si se usara explicando el exito de una persona, carece completamente de cualidad alegre.
> 
> En la frase de la traducción implica que los partidos políticos van fatal en todo, que no levantan cabeza y achaca la causa a esa preferencia de lealtad antes que inteligencia


Mi propuesta:
....e per loro va bene così.


----------



## Laos

Neuromante said:


> Antes que nada Laos te agradezco lo directo de tu texto, lo prefiero mil veces a los paños calientes. Comprendo que muchos tengan miedo a parecer demasiados duros por confusión entre dos lenguas, pero a veces parecemos embajadores sorteando materias delicadas entre paises. Ojala todos fueran como tú.
> 
> Y ahora me toca explicarme a mi
> 
> La opción que proponen no funciona, tiene un significado completamente distinto, por lo que supongo que no han entendido lo que quiere decir el original español.
> 
> 
> "Diserto" un poco sobre mi famoso "Gli", que seguramente confundí con otro. Los dos me corrigen su significado y visto que el italiano en este aspecto es muchisimo más complicado que el español y que la explicación que me dan no se ajusta al que yo creía usar; les digo que pronombre creía estar poniendo.
> 
> Me refería a la forma del grupo (En italiano) Me, Te,... la que corresponde al español Mi, Ti,... Ese pronombre en español es reflexivo Un ejemplo en las dos lenguas ¿Como te va? ¿Come ti va? Creo que está claro.
> Cambiando a la segunda persona del singular la frase de la duda quedaría
> 
> Y así le va  E cosi li va
> 
> Es una forma despectiva o irónica de decir que los partidos políticos van mal por que no les interesa que sus miembros demuestren inteligencia sino solo lealtad (Se supone que a las consignas del partido) Si estuviera entre signos de exclamacion sería más irónico sin los signos implica un cierto desprecio
> 
> La explicación vale también para la propuesta de ustedes sobre È così che funziona
> 
> Espero haber sido claro. Y te repito Laos que prefiero que seamos directos a estar un montón de tiempo sin llegar a nada.



Hola Neuromante
me alegro mucho de que prefieras el tono directo al de "embajadores sorteando materias delicadas" (me gusta mucho esta metáfora).

Y muy bien que me hayas dicho que mi solución no funciona en absoluto, no me gustaría poner algo equivocado en la traducción. 
Evidentemente no había entendido para nada lo que en realidad significa. Ahora creo que me quede más claro. Grazie!

A ver si conseguimos encontrar algo mejor.
Como dices que se trata de una expresión que subraya lo negativo de la situación descrita, quizás podría poner algo como:

I partiti politici richiedono più lealtà che intelligenza, e si vede.

Quizás esa solución sea peor que la primera! Si así es, dímelo por favor.

Con este "e si vede" estoy diciendo que el resultado es negativo, o por lo menos que se nota que no hay inteligencia.

¿Está bien en tu opinión?

Grazie ancora
Ciao ciao


----------



## Laos

Muchas gracias también a Claudine y a Irene que se han interesado por el tema.

Qué os parece la nueva solución?


----------



## Laos

Se me ha ocurrido otra: 

I partiti politici richiedono più lealtà che intelligenza, e i risultati (sottinteso "negativi") si vedono.


----------



## irene.acler

Laos, tus últimas propuestas están bien (sobre todo la segunda, es decir, "e i risultati si vedono"), en mi opinión, porque tienen ese matiz negativo del que hablaba Neuromante.


----------



## Laos

Gracias Irene, por tu opinión.

A ver qué dice Neuromante o los demás.

Ciao


----------



## irene.acler

De nada, Laos. Ahora vamos a esperar a los otros!!


----------



## Neuromante

Penso che
E si vedono, i risultati!

Con la sclamazione finale per riinforzarlo un po di più. È abbastanza ironico edespettivo nello stesso tempo.

O fato una edizione per aggiungere una virgola, me pare che aiuti a rendere il senzo


----------



## irene.acler

Grande, Neuromante!!!
Así creo que es perfecta, y efectivamente la coma crea más énfasis.


----------



## Laos

irene.acler said:


> Grande, Neuromante!!!
> Así creo que es perfecta, y efectivamente la coma crea más énfasis.



Benissimo, grazie mille!!
Abbiamo risolto allora.
Alla prossima


----------



## irene.acler

Sì sì, mi sa proprio che abbiamo trovato la soluzione giusta!
Ciao!


----------

